# New Flying Sub Test Shot photos



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I just saw Moebius posted on myspace new test shots of the Flying Sub


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

More Photos


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Great! Can't wait!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

FANTASTIC..
Beautiful.....

*AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like another winner!


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

Spectacular! The paint job is superb. The only two things I see (from my vast experience with the Flying Sub - ha ha ha) are: I thought the floor was raised around the front control panels so that the two girders on either side of the control panels were shortened at the base - the angled foot either isn't there or is much smaller. And do the jet exhausts look a little large? They look to my eye the size of the enlarged exhausts David Merriman used on his "real" Flying Sub. I know this is months away so I only mention it if anyone wants to check and I could be totally mistaken on both points. 

But that is really beautiful. The thing is made by , that model totally is, that factory fresh Ferrari paint job. In car kits you never get instructions on how to paint. It's something you have to piece together over time. It would be excellent if this kit came with instructions on achieving that great finish, maybe as an advanced modelers option: suggestion on the paint used, then the finer and finer 1000 2000 grit sanding, then the polishing compound. I know there are some people who can get that kind of finish out of a can of lacquer but I have never been one of them. For me it's always been orange peel and micromesh. 

Any chance of some profile shots?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

That is just AMAZING......:woohoo: It's also not fair to taunt us....:drunk:
I can't wait to get my hands on this fantastic kit. Great job, Moebius.:thumbsup:


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

Check this out for more photos:
http://www.forbiddenplastic.com/moebius/fs1/moebius_fs1.html


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't have a single 1/32 scale kit in my collection. No, one: the original Aurora Black Beauty. 
This is definitely going to be my second one. Wow.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that was thoughtful: they added a tunnel to the back door! Still plenty of room for ductwork I see.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

azdacuda said:


> More Photos


*I don't know about you fellas, but this is Perfect!*

*I love the way the top Docking ring is removeable to view the interior:thumbsup:!*
*I always hated the old Aurora Remove the "Whole middle" section thing.*
*Plenty of room for the Lighting Package Back there as well.*

*Looks like Joel Tavera had a hand in Making the Interior! It's very close to the Lunar Interior he did, which was stunning!:hat::hat:*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You remember how long the interminable wait was for the Seaview??? Well, that was good practice for being patient waiting for THIS beauty to arrive come Springtime!
Just to get it all out of my system:
Is it here yet?
No.
Is it here yet? 
No. 
Is it here yet?
No.
Is it here yet?
Banned member.
Membership reinstated.
Is it here yet?
No.
Is it...

:woohoo:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

71challenger said:


> I don't have a single 1/32 scale kit in my collection. No, one: the original Aurora Black Beauty.
> This is definitely going to be my second one. Wow.


First, thank you so very much for posting the link for those great pictures....
I think I need a new keyboard though, my jaw hit it hard......:woohoo:
This is going to a long two months......:drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> You remember how long the interminable wait was for the Seaview??? Well, that was good practice for being patient waiting for THIS beauty to arrive come Springtime!
> Just to get it all out of my system:
> Is it here yet?
> No.
> ...


Great post....


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I looked at the pictures and I think I actually wet myself a little bit. I honestly haven't been so excited about an upcoming model since Polar Lights announced they were releasing the Jupiter II.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I wonder how many people on all the model boards have wet themselves in the past year?

The exhaust openings look right to me; I think they were too small on the Aurora kit which might account for the impression that they're too big here.


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

You're right, the do look fine. I'd post this image here but it says it's copyright of David Merriman so I'd better just do a link to it: 
http://www.culttvman.com/assets/images-SFTV-2005/dmerrimanflysubproj107.jpg
My thinking this morning went like this: I didn't know there were doors in the center section under the bunk. Easy enough to get rid of them and open up the area. Easy enough to add 1/32 frogman gear from any number of Tamiya Dragon Esci and all armor kits. Armor kits! Think of the diorama possibilities! The Flying Sub was always ending up in some hot and steamy jungle somewhere. You could add in figures, armor, trucks, pibbers, water, plants, all of the literally thousands of kits and aftermarket accessories armor modelers have. 
Going from 1/32 isn't my scale so I'm not very interested to Is one of these going to be enough? Is two of these going to be enough? (One in flying mode. One in an underwater setting. One in a surface setting on a jungle stream somewhere.) (Not to mention a couple to put away for when the Irwin Allen license runs out and the value of these things goes through the roof.) How much will these kits be anyway?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*scale*



azdacuda said:


> More Photos


looking good, they need to add a pop can to show how big it is tho. (-::hat:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't remember any tunnel. I thought the one hatch was the one on the inside and lead directly to the outside. Am I wrong?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Antimatter said:


> I don't remember any tunnel. I thought the one hatch was the one on the inside and lead directly to the outside. Am I wrong?


That's because *There was no Tunnel In the Show*!

Another one of Irwin Allen's "Mistakes".

In the Series, the rear hatch led Directly to the outside, which would be Immpossible. The Flying Sub would have been MUCH shorter and Have NO engine room.

What Moebius did was brilliant!It's actually what really should have been in there:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, the show completely ignored that there should be an engine room between the inner door and the outer door.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Also, where is the "reactor"? :freak:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> Also, where is the "reactor"? :freak:


Behind the glowing wall, of course


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> Also, where is the "reactor"? :freak:


Same place it is on the _Proteus_ -- in the one foot of space under the floor!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Reactor's behind the reactor wall, right on top of the Landing gear well and in the middle of the intake ductwork for the water and air breathing jet engine, where else would it be? 
You guys shouldn't confuse anything from an Irwin Allen series with reality - there is no connection between Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea and reality.
Flying Sub is cool it wouldn't work but it's cool....
This is not Science Fiction - it's science FANTASY....

Dave


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> Same place it is on the _Proteus_ -- in the one foot of space under the floor!


Nope, can't be ... a full sized sub needs more than 2 or 3 atoms of atomic material in its reactor.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Sure it can.....It's science Fantasy!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I think that you all are being unfair to Irwin Allen, the flying sub is no worse than the ST shuttle craft. IA always said that his shows were not sf shows, they were action shows. He called them running an jumping shows. Everything was streamlined to keep the action flowing. I'm willing to bet that he knew the Flying Fish was undersized, and that diving into the water like that would have pasted the fs passengers onto the windows. But like the scene with the Seaview breaching, it sure looked cool. As none of his shows were ever canceled for low ratings, he must have had something going for him.

Also in the 50s, and 60s they really believed that they could miniaturize atomic reactors where they could be used as power sources for aircraft, and other vehicles. Unfortunately it didn't work out that way. Or fortunately, depending on how you feel about nuclear power.

The engines could have been air breathers out of the water, and functioned as pump-jet propulsors under the water. The fs needed jato rockets to takeoff from the water.

There was a line that I loved from the first Mr. Pim episode. The Seaview shutters, and Crane asks Admiral what he thought it was. The Admiral replied that he would have said it was one of the propeller shafts. That is if they used propellors. 

David.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Krel said:


> I think that you all are being unfair to Irwin Allen


I can't speak for everyone else, but for me I'm totally not being UNFAIR to him. I'm totally having fun at his expense. There is not one single SF show/movie/book/comic (even 2001: A Space Odyssey) that is totally, scientifically accurate in its vehicles.

I could just as easily be writing about TOS shuttlecraft (as mentioned above), Bladerunner spinners, Galaxy Quest berillium spheres, Doctor Who's TARDIS, 24's amazing changing CTU command center, etc etc etc.

We ALL understand that this stuff is fiction and that the designs are made to deal with the needs of the show/movie/book/comic/etc. (I HOPE well all understand that!)

P.S. Forgot to mention the 2001 Discovery's lack of cooling vanes - they were cut off for visual needs of the film.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Krel said:


> . . . I'm willing to bet that he knew the Flying Fish was undersized, and that diving into the water like that would have pasted the fs passengers onto the windows.


The Flying Fish? Wasn't that what they used for the front half of the _Disco Volante_ in _Thunderball_?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hey, I take exception to your lumping the TARDIS in with those obviously fantasy vehicles! 


It's a quasi-living (grown, not built) example of Time Lord technology, which being very far advanced of human technology merely seems like fantasy!



Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey Dave, I can't help but notice there are scored panels and interior mounting pins for the landing gear, claw and tail hook.

Planning ahead for aftermarket stuff?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> The Reactor's behind the reactor wall, right on top of the Landing gear well and in the middle of the intake ductwork for the water and air breathing jet engine, where else would it be?
> You guys shouldn't confuse anything from an Irwin Allen series with reality - there is no connection between Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea and reality.
> Flying Sub is cool it wouldn't work but it's cool....
> This is not Science Fiction - it's science FANTASY....
> ...


Right on, Dave. By the way, Moebius rocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

This is the best time ever for us Boomers. I love it.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> This is the best time ever for us Boomers. I love it.


Couldn't have said it better, I haven't been this dizzy from the fumes of open
bottles of modeling glue in a long time....:drunk: I just hope none of us Boomers go Bust with all the fun stuff to get for these great kits.....
I know I've bought just about everything offered for my kits, except for lighting, I love doing that on my own. Keep on posting any new pictures that
might be out there, I'm having withdrawals.....


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

PM Moderator said:


> The Reactor's behind the reactor wall, right on top of the Landing gear well and in the middle of the intake ductwork for the water and air breathing jet engine, where else would it be?
> You guys shouldn't confuse anything from an Irwin Allen series with reality - there is no connection between Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea and reality.
> Flying Sub is cool it wouldn't work but it's cool....
> This is not Science Fiction - it's science FANTASY....
> ...


so um, that flying reindeer thing, how's that work again?

Did someone say "Flying Fish"?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

teslabe said:


> I'm having withdrawals.....


I'm running out of shelf space. :freak:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

azdacuda said:


> I just saw Moebius posted on myspace new test shots of the Flying Sub


Awesome!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

azdacuda said:


> More Photos


FOAMING AT THE MOUTH!  :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

scotpens said:


> The Flying Fish? Wasn't that what they used for the front half of the _Disco Volante_ in _Thunderball_?


I don't believe that it was ever mentioned in the show, but the name of the flying sub was the Flying Fish. Much like the diving bell's name was the Apple, which I don't ever remember hearing in the show.

David.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

They do refer to the diving bell as "Apple One" at least once but the "Flying Fish" designation was only used in early promotional materials for Voyage's second season and is never mentioned on the show.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

This will probably open up loads of speculation, but did anyone notice that in the photo comparing the Aurora Flying sub sitting on top of the Moebius prototype the drawing of the Jupiter 2 on the table?

Rogue


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

SHHH!~ Pay no attention to that drawing on the table! ( :woohoo


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

RogueJ said:


> This will probably open up loads of speculation, but did anyone notice that in the photo comparing the Aurora Flying sub sitting on top of the Moebius prototype the drawing of the Jupiter 2 on the table?
> 
> Rogue


Y'mean Dave's the only one with a Jupiter 2 tablecloth? Not sure I believe that.... If that's what it really is...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I certainly hope that every panel that can possibly use lighting up,be made transparent by Moebius.The Flying Sub is about as popular as the Seaview,if not more,in my opinion.Any idea about it's possible price.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> I'm running out of shelf space. :freak:


I've torn down all of my walls to make room for anything Moebius might put
out this year, I hope I thought this out..... I might need to get a
new wall.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Any idea about it's possible price.


The suggested retail is $74.95. I'm sure it can be found discounted out there.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Somewhat pricey but I can't say it's not worth it.Is this the final box art picture this kit will be boxed in.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Somewhat pricey but I can't say it's not worth it.Is this the final box art picture this kit will be boxed in.


The final artwork is what has been online lately.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank, Dave-
The FLYING SUB kit looks awesome- I hope it is out in February as planned!
Now about that Jupiter 2 drawing- darn if that isn't one HINT to us of things to come- you can't tell me it was left in that pic by accident! Baloney!
Toy Fair '09 surprise. maybe!???????:woohoo:
Gary


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Somewhat pricey but I can't say it's not worth it.


I just picked up the Seaview which sold for much more and all I can say is that it was _*WELL*_ worth the money!

My guess is the Flying Sub will be too.

Thank you Frank, you are single-handedly filling in Sci-fi model kit voids that have been needed for decades.

Keep 'em coming and I'll keep on buying! Hope '09 is a banner year for Moebius Models!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

spindrift said:


> Frank, Dave-
> The FLYING SUB kit looks awesome- I hope it is out in February as planned!
> Now about that Jupiter 2 drawing- darn if that isn't one HINT to us of things to come- you can't tell me it was left in that pic by accident! Baloney!
> Toy Fair '09 surprise. maybe!???????:woohoo:
> Gary


Hi Gary, please point us to the picture with the J-2 drawing in it, I must have missed it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

teslabe said:


> Hi Gary, please point us to the picture with the J-2 drawing in it, I must have missed it.


pay no attention to the picture in the background (or the mating subs) on this page.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*This may have been covered already...but...will the kits two engine room bulkhead doors be 'positionable'?*

*Frank,*
*Thanks for the swell kits and the latest info on the FS-1 :thumbsup:*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A Supersized hyperdetailed Jupiter 2 kit would be cool.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fluke said:


> This may have been covered already...but...will the kits two engine room bulkhead doors be 'positionable'?
> 
> Frank,
> Thanks for the swell kits and the latest info on the FS-1 :thumbsup:


If by positionable you mean "do they have working hinges", then the answer is "yes"! The hinges are very nicely done - no need to glue the bits together as the hole for the hinge pin is molded in.



xsavoie said:


> Somewhat pricey ...


When you see it "in the flesh" you will think it's a bargain. I was surprised at the MSRP given the suggested price for the Seaview is about 40% higher.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BatToys said:


> A Supersized hyperdetailed Jupiter 2 kit would be cool.


Really? Nobody's brought that up before!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

John, one of these days......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve244 said:


> pay no attention to the picture in the background (or the mating subs) on this page.


Thanks Steve, must be getting old, I totally missed that....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*This is going to be an awesome kit! :thumbsup:*

*Price?....No problem at all, If Lunar was still producing this kit I believe you would have been looking at about $200.00 or more for the kit and the interior combo.*


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fluke said:


> *This is going to be an awesome kit! :thumbsup:*
> 
> *Price?....No problem at all, If Lunar was still producing this kit I believe you would have been looking at about $200.00 or more for the kit and the interior combo.*


I have one and it was more then that and is junk, it's for sale.....


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Question, is Mobeius Models actually planning a supersized hyperdetailed Jupiter 2 kit, straight talk... yes or no?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Me thinks this is the situation(I could of course be wrong):freak:


*I believe Moebius will make the Jupiter Two.....*

*In their good time. And it will be Beautiful.*

*I believe they will make a Spindrift...In their good time...*

We are very very fortunate that the good folks at Moebius Communicate with us...Having said that however, some of the requests that Some of us want to be done on a Production Model Kit are Downright ridiculous.

Patience Grasshopper...:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

John P said:


> No!!!


May I quote you?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

WEAPON X said:


> Question, is Mobeius Models actually planning a supersized hyperdetailed Jupiter 2 kit, straight talk... yes or no?


I'm sure they are considering it. If they can make Gigantic Frankenstein then they want to make fans happy.

I'd buy one just because of Moebius' high standards of quality.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

beatlepaul said:


> Having said that however, some of the requests that Some of us want to be done on a Production Model Kit are Downright ridiculous.


 
_Right ..._


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

The test shots look fantastic. The shaft to the rear door is a fine but I miss the idea of building an engine room.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Aurorafan said:


> The test shots look fantastic. The shaft to the rear door is a fine but I miss the idea of building an engine room.


scratch build one. Make the top open like the hood of a 63 t-bird too.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

There is plenty of room inside, so you're only limited in your options by how much time you want to put into it. Or by how much the aftermarket parts guys want to put into it. An engine room would be cool!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

A fantastic Model for sure, and accurate to the 18" hull configuration. And I absolutely Love the hall way leading to the aft hatch.

I Also lke the fact that they abandoned the larger docking hatch for the more apropriate 
one seen on the 36" mini.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

She looks beautiful. The only thing I can see that's different to the 18 inch filming miniature is that the area around the top and bottom hatches is not a *convex hemisphere* permitting deep openings to the ballast intakes like on the filming model. On the kit it appears to be pretty flat. I suspect that this was because it would be too deep to accomodate the interior girders. I can already imagine more business for the after market companies to provide alternate "ring" parts.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Another difference ( although it's not really a difference) is the O-hole in the center of the cross bars on the aft engines. I think they were added to the FS in Season 4


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> Another difference ( although it's not really a difference) is the O-hole in the center of the cross bars on the aft engines. I think they were added to the FS in Season 4


I based the aft end of the Moebius Flying Sub on the full-scale mock-up they built for Season 4. My reference source was a blurry VHS tape, so I've crossed my fingers that the upcoming Season 4 DVDs won't reveal anything I overlooked. A few more factoids:

The engine exhausts have been opened up on the production model, so there's room for lighting inside the exhausts. The "O-hole" was on the full-scale mock-up, and Dave Merriman suggests that it might be the afterburner can. The rear door was based on the mock-up, too, and it has a 6-spoked wheel that matches the one on the interior set. Note that the watertight doors opened INWARD on the studio sets - the exact opposite of how they should be arranged!

Gary


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Mark Dorais said:


> She looks beautiful. The only thing I can see that's different to the 18 inch filming miniature is that the area around the top and bottom hatches is not a *convex hemisphere* permitting deep openings to the ballast intakes like on the filming model. On the kit it appears to be pretty flat. I suspect that this was because it would be too deep to accomodate the interior girders.


Yeah, the aforementioned deepness of the "annular intakes" (Merriman's term) accounts for why I was forced to go with a forced perspective interior inside my Tesky FS build-up. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=203471&highlight=tesky+flying

Given the space requirements of Merriman's aftermarket intakes (which I have reason to believe are very accurate), there was simply no way to accomodate a a full "Aurora-style" recreation of the studio interior. The same problem loomed for both the Aurora and Moebius kits, and I think flattening out the intake discs was the obvious and desirable fix.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Gary.

Fantastic. it seems you took the best of all three to bring this fine model. I look so forward to building this model up.

Will we be seeing any final promo shots of the FS front on?

Carson, I've seen your work on the teskey FS... Astounding! I like How you got the Interior
to match that of the full scale, It seems to me that the Full scale interior was not a perfect hexigon shape, and the pilot seats were slightly behind the bulkhead beams.

http://www.freewebs.com/scifivehiclevault/apps/photos/photo.jsp?photoID=19504616&prev=1

Cheers


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> May I quote you?


NO!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

megabot11 said:


> It seems to me that the Full scale interior was not a perfect hexigon shape, and the pilot seats were slightly behind the bulkhead beams.


Well, the bulk of the interior is hex-shaped, but there's an extension at the nose where the flight deck intersects with the windshield/ forward bulkhead.










For my model I was forced to "squeeze" the dimensions of the interior a bit in order to avoid the sunken intake discs (special thanks to Charles Adams for helping to arrive at a solution for the revised lay-out).










Fortunately, when viewed head-on, the distortion caused by the artificially forced perspective is not very apparent 










Thanks to some fancy footwork by the diligent and detail-oriented Gary Kerr, builders of the Moebius kit won't have to worry about trying to cram too large an interior into too small a hull. 

For those who don't know Gary, he's an extremely humble guy, and one with no interest in tooting his own horn. Fine; I'll toot it for him. Gary has poured his heart and soul into this project, and us FS fans are very fortunate to have so talented and passionate a designer on the case.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> For those who don't know Gary, he's an extremely humble guy, and one with no interest in tooting his own horn. Fine; I'll toot it for him. Gary has poured his heart and soul into this project, and us FS fans are very fortunate to have so talented and passionate a designer on the case.


Gary is also an amazingly helpful guy. Thank you, Gary!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Carson

Looks to me like the full size studio set. Excellent job.Have you had a chance to do some more exterior work on the hull?

R Teskey Did the molds for my 16" RC style FS-1 about 7 years ago.

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Models/ModelingSciFiTV/MikeBotelhosFlyingSub/tabid/640/Default.aspx


I have heard about Gary Kerr. And am very pleased that he did the design on this.( that would explain the accurate Hull shape)

I've somewhat Obsessed with the FS myself for the past 20 years at least. And am Glad that Someone who has seen and held the actual miniatures in hand was part of this project.

I thank Moebius for having him involved.

Lots of great talent on this board.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You ain't kidding about the amount of sheer talent that graces us on this board; it's an honor to communicate with these artesians!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Seaview said:


> You ain't kidding about the amount of sheer talent that graces us on this board; it's an honor to communicate with these artesians!


Once in for all, how do you achive this color?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

What color?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> Once in for all, how do you achive this color?


I dunno... with an achiver?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, now, spelling correction is MY job!!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Seaview said:


> What color?



This color for FS1.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

The Two Guys from Aurora Plastics

Guy In Grey suit- "NO! this is too Bloody Big, it was suppose to be a 1:72 scale." :jest:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> This color for FS1.


 
Camel Yellow, Blue Angel Blue, & German Silver Metallic.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

megabot11 said:


> The Two Guys from Aurora Plastics
> 
> Guy In Grey suit- "NO! this is too Bloody Big, it was suppose to be a 1:72 scale." :jest:


 
Guy in the Black suit - "YES! 1/24th scale to be a companion piece to the Chariot and the Space Pod". :hat:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Angle Blue is too dark,German Silver is too white.Look into Ford & GM Blue and Chrome Silver both Testors Colors.I'll let you decide the yellow.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

did they get tired of piloting the FS?

they have a bunk to sleep.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Lots of aircraft have crew rest areas which include bunks. Typically they appear on aircraft intended for long duration flights. It is not an unreasonable detail for a ship like the Flying Sub.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Let's put it this way; they never knew if one of the crew members might be injured by a werewolf, or if they'd need to rescue a kidnapped yet wounded (evil) scientist or if they'd be marooned in some dinosaur-infested lagoon for days on end during a mission, so it was sound planning on Adm. Nelson's part when he designed the thing.
Good thing, too, because by the time season 4 ended, all of those scenerios would occur (several times). :thumbsup:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Lets also not forget when Nelson or Crane go on one of those long missions and has the FS-1 on auto pilot, he may want to take a nap until he arrives at his destination.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

> Let's put it this way; they never knew if one of the crew members might be injured by a werewolf, or if they'd need to rescue a kidnapped yet wounded (evil) scientist or if they'd be marooned in some dinosaur-infested lagoon for days on end during a mission, so it was sound planning on Adm. Nelson's part when he designed the thing.
> Good thing, too, because by the time season 4 ended, all of those scenerios would occur (several times).


:lol: Niiice.


----------

